
The Case for $500K Bitcoin - simonebrunozzi
https://winklevosscapital.com/the-case-for-500k-bitcoin/
======
simonebrunozzi
I posted this because I think it's an interesting conversation. I do not agree
at all with the "$500,000 bull case for Bitcoin".

There are IMHO some flaws in this analysis, that I encounter regularly.

1) USD, Gold, etc, are no longer going to be a good option as currency or
store of value.

> Together, these assets represent $1.6 trillion dollars printed out of thin
> air.

Bitcoin, Ethereum, all crypto is ALSO printed out of thin air. That's not what
makes them NOT interesting.

2) > Money is a technology. It was first invented thousands of years ago to
solve for the limitations of barter;

So, explain to me why we need a speculative asset like Bitcoin, instead of
simply a "digital" dollar, or "digital" euro, and so on.

3) > Bitcoin is the world’s first Internet-native money

No, Bitcoin is a decentralized form of currency; in fact, you could transact
on Bitcoin even offline [0].

[0]: [https://hackernoon.com/completely-offline-bitcoin-
transactio...](https://hackernoon.com/completely-offline-bitcoin-
transactions-4e58324637bd)

